# Earthquake



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Who just felt that earthquake? Man, my house was moving pretty good! 

That’s all we need right now, huh?


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Felt it in Taylorsville with a couple small after shocks. Woke my whole family.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Early reports are a 5.7 with epicenter near Magna.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Pretty good shake in Clearfield / Layton area. No damage seen so far.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’m watching the news and they are feeling aftershocks like crazy in SLC. 

Goodness, the craziness is going to be nuts today.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm sure that it was caused by all the folks storing water and TP which altered the ballance of the earth that cause the earthquake. :rotfl:


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Based on the epicenter, more likely the new fence on the south end of AI to keep the sheep on the island.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I was up on a ridge in farmington for my morning hike. Didn't feel a thing. Strange. Wouldn't have even known about it if I didn't get a bunch of texts from my family while I was up there.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

At work location Ogden west industrial warehouse racks where swaying like rubber.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

It woke my daughter up in Provo. She called to see if we felt it down south.

We didn't.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

It was a good one. Woke us up and the aftershock was a 4.0+. Hope everyone has enough T.P.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This better not delay the delivery of my Hello Tushy!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Al Hansen said:


> It was a good one. Woke us up and the aftershock was a 4.0+. Hope everyone has enough T.P.


TP? I had to get straight into a shower after that lol.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Rocked Tooele pretty good.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Y'all better hope that the 5.7M isn't just a foreshock. 5.7M is just where things start to get fun!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Y'all better hope that the 5.7M isn't just a foreshock. 5.7M is just where things start to get fun!


Heard UofU seismology department is predicting the 5.7 to be a foreshock with *up to* 9.0 coming. Not trying to spread fear or panic. But be vigilant Utah friends.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

We felt it down in Springville. 

Oddly enough my lazy dog slept through it.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry about that last post. It was fake news.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Shook Erda pretty well... 

I've heard differing opinions on the foreshock, etc. Some experts say that the 5.7 was as big as it's going to get, others say it was a foreshock. 

I've heard of several aftershocks.. I haven't felt one after the big one at 7:09 a.m.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

willfish4food said:


> Sorry about that last post. It was fake news.


Huh? My dog really slept though it. Honest! 

TOTP


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I was on the crapper when it struck...thought it was the almighty smiting me for being wasteful of the T.P. resources.

In reality, yeah it shook here in West Jordan pretty good. No damage, just a few glasses knocked over and crooked pictures. The aftershocks have been strong at times and definitely raise the anxiety level a bit. 

My dogs are anxious and not able to fully settle down yet. I got out my CERT equipment and have it at the ready, hopefully I won't need it.

Keep your hands clean and your head down!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Huh? My dog really slept though it. Honest!
> 
> TOTP


Nope! I don't believe it. FAKE NEWS I SAY!!!

Should have said, "my last post." :grin:


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Quite the ride on my desk chair when it hit, didn't think I was going to be able to hold on.
Building was evacuated and after an hour in the parking lot everyone was sent home.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Alaska and California would like to cordially say to Utah:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

My hunting buddy out in Magna had a wild time this morning. He has felt more than 10 significant aftershocks since it hit.

We had a pretty good shake at work in South Jordan, but after about 5 minutes we got back to work.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Johnnycake, All the quakes that Alaska gets I'm sure it rocks you to sleep. 


What else can happen??? COVID-19, now a quake. :shock:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

willfish4food said:


> Heard UofU seismology department is predicting the 5.7 to be a foreshock with *up to* 9.0 coming. Not trying to spread fear or panic. But be vigilant Utah friends.


Pissed my whole family off this morning in a group text when one posted this and I went on a fear mongering rant and asked for sources lol.

First thing I did was go to the UofU site, @UtahEmergency on twitter, and the DNR.

All rejected the rumor. @UUSSquake (Utah Seismology) tweeted something I didn't know: a 9.0 is not possible in Utah.

Through my 3 minutes of research, I learned the biggest quakes in the world all have one thing in common: the ocean.

It would appear being in the center of a huge land mass has it's perks. I always thought "the big one" would be in the 9's but it appears it would be around a 7.5. Still massive, causes damage, etc... but not what I thought as an elementary student when they spoke on it.

Anyways - Stay safe, stay prepared/informed, and most importantly: Don't trust the media or the gub'ment.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> Pissed my whole family off this morning in a group text when one posted this and I went on a fear mongering rant and asked for sources lol.
> 
> First thing I did was go to the UofU site, @UtahEmergency on twitter, and the DNR.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say "it cant happen". If you line up 2-6 quakes at a magnitude of 6-8 within 10-30 minutes of each other, it would be a disaster zone along the Wasatch front. That is what spooks me the most!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

taxidermist said:


> I wouldn't say "it cant happen". If you line up 2-6 quakes at a magnitude of 6-8 within 10-30 minutes of each other, it would be a disaster zone along the Wasatch front. That is what spooks me the most!


I am simply relaying what the earthquake scientist said. They said, and I quote:

"Earthquakes of magnitude 7.5 and larger are unlikely to occur in Utah. A magnitude 9.0 earthquake is not possible in Utah."

I am not saying it wouldn't get wild, like the scenario you said. But the "a 9.0 could happen in 30 minutes" people rumored was irresponsible.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm not a seismologist by any means but a chain reaction of quakes does seem like it would be a VERY bad thing.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

KineKilla said:


> I'm not a seismologist by any means but a chain reaction of quakes does seem like it would be a VERY bad thing.


You would have a bad equilibrium at the VERY least.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

RandomElk16 said:


> Pissed my whole family off this morning in a group text when one posted this and I went on a fear mongering rant and asked for sources lol.
> 
> First thing I did was go to the UofU site, @UtahEmergency on twitter, and the DNR.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure "the big one" that Utah has been bracing for is only a 7, not a 7.5 (which is 5x larger than a 7; and most modeling uses a 6.7M that I have seen).

Not to take anything away from the 5.7M, that is a real temblor that grabs your attention no doubt. But a +7 vs a 5.7 is a MASSIVE difference, and something to keep in mind while you clean up your house and look for any damage today.

Can any of you hear the quakes right before they hit? You've had a few aftershocks in the 3.5-4.6 range which are pretty noticeable IMO, and I tend to hear a rumbling/thunder like sound right before the shaking begins.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm in Taylorsville by Bangerter. 

I was laying in bed looking through my phone while my wife was still asleep. As it hit I paused for a nano second to listen if it was the heavy equipment working outside then it really started going (all happening in a split second) My wife and i sprang out of bed and we RAN upstairs to retrieve our 2 and 4 year old girls. 

As we ran upstairs, not only could we feel our whole house shaking but we could see our house swaying as we ran to get the girls. 
We each took to a room and grabbed the girls at which point the quake had slowed/stopped. We grouped up on the main level, all in our underwear forcing our sleep heavy eyes open. We started preparing minor evacuation essentials just to be prepared. In doing so we felt another 8-10 after shocks.

Im building on a house in Magna of which we finished the roof yesterday and power was out so I got to stay home. My wife is a school teacher so she had to go in for a couple hours but, they sent her home.

later I took all my propane bottles and stood in line with all the crazies, also picked up some ribs and more pellets for the smoker.

when I got home, I was putting things in the Garage when that 4.6 quake hit. It was nuts being out side. As I was opening the garage, I could see my boat moving and my house was moving! I dropped everything and rushed inside to check on my family..

All is well. 

Between this Virus and now earthquakes, someone or something is trying to keep me from Archery Elk hunting in AZ this year as if a 2% chance of drawing wasnt odd ball enough!

I'll just make sure to Capitalize on a big AZ giant!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

2 miles from the epi center, pictures down, cupboards emptied, cat craped on the floor.
Im going back to bed.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I absolutely heard it before the shaking started. I thought someone was running down our hallway and wondering what the heck was happening before the house started actually moving. 

Crazy day, for sure! 6.7 would be wild.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> I absolutely heard it before the shaking started. I thought someone was running down our hallway and wondering what the heck was happening before the house started actually moving.
> 
> Crazy day, for sure! 6.7 would be wild.


I really hope UT doesn't see that as the projections of damage and expected deaths from a 6.7 along the Wasatch are pretty grim. I would expect to see Utah's building codes get a bit stricter in the aftermath from today.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I think I heard one earthquake guru talking earlier that the projections for a 6.5 would be about 3,000 deaths along Wasatch Front. Regardless of the exact numbers, I hope we never find out what a 6.5 does here in Utah. Yes, today will have a lot of people re-evaluating things. 

I have kind of chuckled today that the Salt Lake Temple received some minor damage when the entire reason it is closed is for major seismic upgrades. That’s an epic coincidence.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> I think I heard one earthquake guru talking earlier that the projections for a 6.5 would be about 3,000 deaths along Wasatch Front. Regardless of the exact numbers, I hope we never find out what a 6.5 does here in Utah. Yes, today will have a lot of people re-evaluating things.
> 
> I have kind of chuckled today that the Salt Lake Temple received some minor damage when the entire reason it is closed is for major seismic upgrades. That's an epic coincidence.


I chuckled too, but maybe more darkly about the timing.

There was a study I looked at after Anchorage's big quake, as I had always thought growing up "the big one" in UT was going to be +8M. It was interesting to learn that it was way smaller than I had thought and on par with what I was dealing with at the time. My recollection of that study was a 6.7 would do ~$20B in damages and the mortality ranges were between 4-6k people. If I can find that study again, I'll dig it up.

And to any of you with young kids that are pretty upset about the quakes, my best advice to you is to load up in the car and drive somewhere fun +30 miles from the epicenter and be outside on a walk/playing/etc. My kids do not notice quakes anywhere near as readily when they are outside and active versus when they are inside the house.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I can definitely hear them before I feel them.










Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

KineKilla said:


> I can definitely hear them before I feel them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I literally never pooped or showered as quickly in my life for about a month after our big quake.

I still shower way faster than I did before 11/30/2018.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Now if the Angel Moroni wasn’t giving the ultimate mic drop after the COVID and quake to all not hearing his trumpet....


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Certainly can hear them. Almost before we feel them. That is how we have noticed some of the aftershocks. It has been a very active day. We certainly haven’t felt all of them but we have felt many. Last count I checked there were over 60 aftershocks recorded. Until about 2:30 we hadn’t gone longer than 25 minutes without one. Last one we felt was a little less than an hour ago at about 3:30.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

My dog slept right through it too. I did know something was about to happen as my hemorrhoid was really acting up.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Ya that was a fun/**** myself experience in Clinton this morning. My wife and I were both settling into our new home office in the basement due to the CV when I heard a slight rumble followed by what I figured was T-Rex breaking in and stomping across the front room headed right for us. I looked at the wife like WTF as she shows my all the white in her eyes and screams “That’s an earthquake grab the kids!” We run up the stairs to ceiling lights a swaying, water sloshing in the drinking water tank and a very upset 13 year old little girl of ours crying and holding onto her door way. 

First earthquake experience of my 44 years. I’ve always heard the stories of smaller quakes hitting around the valley and been jealous that I didn’t feel a thing. After today the excitement of an earthquake is seriously overrated. I am not a fan of that experience!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

johnnycake said:


> I'm pretty sure "the big one" that Utah has been bracing for is only a 7, not a 7.5 (which is 5x larger than a 7; and most modeling uses a 6.7M that I have seen).
> 
> Not to take anything away from the 5.7M, that is a real temblor that grabs your attention no doubt. But a +7 vs a 5.7 is a MASSIVE difference, and something to keep in mind while you clean up your house and look for any damage today.
> 
> Can any of you hear the quakes right before they hit? You've had a few aftershocks in the 3.5-4.6 range which are pretty noticeable IMO, and I tend to hear a rumbling/thunder like sound right before the shaking begins.


The wind had been blowing pretty hard over the last few days at my place. So at 7:09 a.m., I heard what I thought was some strong gusty winds come up against the house, and the whole house started to creak a little.. Then the whole place started to shake back and forth. Was a wild ride.. So yeah, I heard a thundering sound just before the place started to rock.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

What else can happen??? COVID-19, now a quake. :shock:[/QUOTE] All we need now is Yellowstone to get pissed off :shock:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

7MM RELOADED said:


> What else can happen??? COVID-19, now a quake. :shock: All we need now is Yellowstone to get pissed off :shock:


Do you know how mad I'm going to be at you if it starts raining 2 feet of ash this week? Don't tempt the universe right now!!!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

When was the last felt Aftershock felt? Anything this morning?


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

6:33, 6:44 & 7:52 this morning. All relatively small but I felt all of them here in West Jordan.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I had just sat down at my desk yesterday morning when the first one hit. It was quiet as could be before I heard the first rumble. After I realized that it was a quake I stood up and walked outside. My truck was parked right there and I was shocked at how much my truck was bouncing around and how much the light poles were swaying. After the shaking finally stopped I had a hard time getting my legs underneath me. Such a weird feeling altogether. As frightened as I was for some reason i still had a big grin on my face. I thought it was a surreal experience. What a weird day yesterday was. I’m just glad everyone is okay!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm out of town on work, but my wife and children were apart of the quakes yesterday (Hooper). My kids thought it was fun and my wife was a little scared. 

When I asked my five year old daughter about the quake, she said it felt like a Disneyland ride . . . oh how simple childhood really is.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

This morning it was like, “Oh, so your nerves are calming down a bit are they? Well let me wake your family with a nice little aftershock to start your day.” Five of the seven of us were woke up again this morning with the 3.2 at 6:44 am.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

johnnycake said:


> Can any of you hear the quakes right before they hit? You've had a few aftershocks in the 3.5-4.6 range which are pretty noticeable IMO, and I tend to hear a rumbling/thunder like sound right before the shaking begins.


I heard it before I felt anything. I don't live too far from HAFB and jets have flown low over the house, that's what I thought it was initially. I was in the shower and was rinsing what is left of my hair and opened my eyes to see the towels and blinds swaying back and forth. 
My kids were hardly phased by it, they went about their day as usual... probably because Mom and Dad tried not to make a huge scary deal out of it.
My first experience with a large(ish) quake and I have to admit I could do without it... my shower this morning was pretty quick.


----------

